

It is impossible nowadays to become a new member in Reddit - ardalzn

I mean I work as a Marketing Manager for a website and we actually have more than 60 great authors. Our articles are so different and true that Microsoft wanted to be our partner this week. But I don&#x27;t know why people won&#x27;t click on my submitted links when I know they are really good.&lt;p&gt;And now, Reddit won&#x27;t even let me submit any links saying: &quot;you are submitting too much ...... another 1 hour...&quot; and yet I can&#x27;t submit anything anymore!!!!&lt;p&gt;Please help me to understand the new way new members can get Karma!
======
kellishaver
I can't tell if you're being serious or not.....

Reddit discourages people who don't participate in the community from just
posting links, to prevent spam. The more active you are, the more frequently
you can submit things.

And a lot of people won't click links from new accounts, under the (usually
correct) assumption that they're just spam.

There is a particular dislike for blog spam.

You can certainly become a new member of Reddit. It just takes some work at
actually being a member, and not just self-promoting.

------
gus_massa
In every site, small details are important to signal that you are a true
member of the community.

For example in HN you must use a blank line to separate paragraph, instead of
<p> tags.

